

Show HN: A half-year viral project that did not go viral - vilius
http://makemytale.com/

======
kirillzubovsky
Well, for starters:

1) On the front page, there are no explanations / visuals on what your app
does. 2) If I wanted to try it out, I'd have to sign up with Facebook, where
you're requesting virtually every permission available to request.

result => I don't care if this is the best thing since sliced bread, the
perceived barrier to entry is too high.

~~~
vilius
Thanks for a starter!

I agree on first point, I will expand "Your Facebook data will become a crazy
book." into something more visual and clear. But I appreciate any ideas on the
second. We've tried to limit the required permissions to as few as possible,
the thing is the more we get, the more funky book we can provide. Initial
presumption was that the stylish look of the website will give some confidence
for the users to trust their "photos" and "friends" for a moment, but it
doesn't. And it is somewhat weird to put any "Privacy Protected" badges to a
website, that should be fun and stuff. In addition people do not share their
books. That is strange as most of them say that their books are really funny
and cool. So they should want to share them?

~~~
kirillzubovsky
If you could convince some of your current users to share all/part of their
books on the front page of your site, that would be wonderful - not just an
example of the product, but also an example of real users trusting
you/facebook to gather their data.

As per data, see if you could do it step-by-step. Ask for photos first, let
users create something. As they use the product, offer to create more dynamic
content and then ask for additional permissions.

Hopefully that will get your users started and once they see some value will
get them further engaged.

------
kirillzubovsky
p.s. The graphics are cool!

